# Ausgebauten Notebook Bildschirm als Desktop Bildschirm nutzen?



## Aaronatorism (30. September 2013)

Hallo. 
Ich habe einen Bildschirm,  der aus einem Notebook ausgebaut ist. Ist es möglich,  wenn ja, wie? , einen Adapter oder Controller oder ähnliches an den Kontakt zu klemmen um ein dvi/vga/hdmi kabel anzuschließen und den Bildschirm am Desktop pc zu nutzen? 

Mfg


----------



## Research (1. Oktober 2013)

Viola: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/292596-guenstiger-vga-dvi-lvds-adapter.html


----------



## Aaronatorism (1. Oktober 2013)

Super! VIELEN DANK! Wie hast du das gefunden?


----------



## Research (1. Oktober 2013)

War eine Usernews.
Dort gibt es mehrere die, im Verlauf des Threads deutlich erkennbar, sich damit auskennen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (1. Oktober 2013)

Bedank mich einfach mal,wusste garnicht das es sowas schon gibt und ich hab mein Bildschirm weggeworfen 

Gruß,


----------

